# Fixing a warped bra - success!



## SweetTea (Jan 27, 2014)

I wasn't sure what part of the forums to post this in, but thought this might be best..

I'm sure a lot of us have bought expensive bras from places like Victorias Secret and then warped them in the wash somehow. This happened to me last summer, with one of their expensive limited edition bras that I just LOVED and had to have... and I wore it for about a week before I ruined it in the wash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so upset. I looked online and tried a few different things to fix it but couldn't. But it was so pretty. So I never tossed it.

I found it again tonight, and was in desperate need of going bra shopping, so I decided I'd experiment with it and see if I could make it wearable and I did! I wanted to share how I did it so others can try to fix their warped bras.

Before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









This bra was warped at the hem - the hem pushed in and then curled out at the top, leaving a very very visible lip under any sort of shirt, and made it impossible to wear. I think in my particular case, the material the foam is held in shrank in the wash, and that caused the padding to bend. So I started looking for ways to un-shrink clothing, and while bras weren't mentioned this worked for me.

I don't recommend doing this if you're in a hurry. You will need to wear a wet bra, thus a wet shirt, for several hours!

Fill the sink with hot water. Add baby shampoo &amp; your regular conditioner. I added a good amount of each.

Toss your bra in and soak for about 5 minutes. While it is soaking, gently but firmly pull/stretch at the problem area. Once it's been about 5 minutes, gently ring the bra out and wrap in a towel and squeeze, you do however want to keep it damp!

Put the bra on, and fasten it as tight as you can (maybe needing to adjust the straps as well). You want your girls to keep that problem area pushed out, so you want it to be tighter than you'd normally wear!

Now, if your bra was warped like mine and bends inwards then outwards, you will want to fold the hem down into the bra, using the bra and your breast to keep it in place. Basically folding in the opposite direction of the dent. If you've got your bra on tight, it should stay in place. Like this (Heavily cropped for decency):





Now you're just going to put a shirt you don't mind getting damp on and leave it on. Every once in a while, unfold it and pull at it/stretch it. Wear your bra until it is 100% dry. I slept in mine.

After!









As you can see, it's not 100% back to new. But it is perfectly wearable now. There is no lip poking through even my thinnest shirts. I am so happy this worked, and hope it works for anyone who tries it!


----------

